# My chocolate point? Or seal?



## Natelamar92 (Jul 30, 2017)

Meet my baby girl Marshmallow


----------



## Natelamar92 (Jul 30, 2017)

The breeder said choc point


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

i didn't realize how small she was until the last pics! She's adorable


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeee, what a little cutie! And I love those pics of her sleeping on her back with all of her paws curled up! 

How old is she? From her size, she doesn't look much older than about 8 weeks.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

She's darling! I don't know about her points. On my monitor she looks more lilac point, but maybe she's young so the colors haven't "come out" yet?


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I thought the same thing as Sprite, that she was a Lilac point. I'm sure its the way my monitor is reading. She's really cute.


----------



## Natelamar92 (Jul 30, 2017)

Her birthday is 4/10 so she's about 3 months and 3 weeks old


----------



## Natelamar92 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ya she is young their colors darken with age so idk but I think she really looks more like a seal point


----------



## Natelamar92 (Jul 30, 2017)

amy22 said:


> i didn't realize how small she was until the last pics! She's adorable


Thanks!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's a teeny little thing then! Sooo adorable. Feel free to post more pics anytime.


----------



## Grandma2Kiri (Sep 7, 2017)

One thing I didn't know is that they change colors not just over time but over the seasons. My daughter's Siamese mix looked like a blue point with some striping on her legs of the same gray color, but soon after getting her, her faint strips on her legs got a bit darker and when she came over to my cooler home for several visits, she developed a long dark streak from shoulders to tail and her coat darkened some. When I looked it up, the articles said that it's based on skin temperature so when Kitty is cool, the color darkens, and will subsequently lighten up again during warmer weather particularly when they aren't in constant air conditioning.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The registration papers from the breeder should list the coloring of the parents as well as of the kitten.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She looks more like a Tonkinese to me than a Siamese (or Siamese mix). I think she's a blue point. If she doesn't have registration papers in a registered cat association such as Cat Fanciers' Assoc. (CFA) or The International Cat Assoc. (TICA), then she's a Siamese-mix Domestic Shorthair.

Tonkinese: Breed Profile: The Tonkinese

http://www.cfa.org/Portals/0/documents/breeds/standards/tonkinese.pdf


----------

